# Tampers - Definitive Guide



## Daily_Grind (Jan 25, 2015)

Been looking through articles and forums trying to find a definitive guide to tampers, but only found snippets of info all over the place. Now my head hurts so can someone please point me to a useful source?

If no one article yet exists it would be great if one of the site 'elders' could clearly explain the finer points / pros & cons of the different shapes, weights and techniques in use.


----------



## alip_93 (Feb 28, 2015)

Yeah I'm also quite interested in this for anyone in the know. I think tamping is all a bit over rated and any thick based tamper will do the job. It's just to create a evenly dense puck of coffee.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

mattperger.com/Pergtamp


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/572256073601695744


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

alip_93 said:


> Yeah I'm also quite interested in this for anyone in the know. I think tamping is all a bit over rated and any thick based tamper will do the job. It's just to create a evenly dense puck of coffee.


If you already think all this, why would you be interested? Only to be proven correct??

Ian


----------



## alip_93 (Feb 28, 2015)

I'm interested as to what the actual reason is! Why curve based tampers?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Perhaps alip is harbouring some niggling doubts


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

alip_93 said:


> I'm interested as to what the actual reason is! Why curve based tampers?


'Theory' behind curved is they push the grounds towards the edge of the basket providing a better seal. With the advent of super oversize tamps like the Perg and Torr Titan, this becomes redundant as the tamp is as near a perfect fit for the basket providing it's a VST or other straight sided one.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I have a flat, curved and a plan2convex (flat 2 convex) so I'm no particular camp. All Torr 58.4+ I don't use the plan2convex so much though any more.

If you're just tamping on a mound of coffee the convex seems pretty forgiving.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

alip_93 said:


> Yeah I'm also quite interested in this for anyone in the know. I think tamping is all a bit over rated and any thick based tamper will do the job. It's just to create a evenly dense puck of coffee.


Go for a Motta 58mm £15ish from creamsupplies. Fine for a standard basket


----------



## alip_93 (Feb 28, 2015)

Yeah I've got a motta 58mm. Works a treat for me!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

There are lots of tampers ....get one that fits the basket you are using well....in general expensive ones are icing on the cake for prep ...Better prep can make a bigger improvement in the cup though ...

I can't see a grinder in your signature do you have one ? If not that would be a more worthy addition ....


----------



## Daily_Grind (Jan 25, 2015)

Will have a Delonghi EL60 grinder next week which I'll immediately modify for finer coffee. (Details here for same machine, different badge: http://ineedcoffee.com/hacking-the-starbucks-barista-grinder/). I know the grinder is all important, but this is a necessary interim compromise for now. Got to be better than the useless shots produced so far from pre-ground.

Back on the tamper trail - can't see me going for a big ticket one anytime soon, so I'm trying to establish (for everyone's benefit) what features are worth having such as: flat vs curved, knock rings, sloping/straight sides, alloy vs steel and any other clever/not so clever features makers have come up with. Size is of course the most obvious, but is a standard 58mm good enough for my stock standard baskets or is it really worth matching to within 0.01mm (usually where the cost gets really ridiculous)?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Good luck with modding the grinder... That hack looks like it will make it grind finer...the consistency it produces will be the barrier to better cups...

Re tamper, I'd go 58 mm with that set up


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

alip_93 said:


> Yeah I've got a motta 58mm. Works a treat for me!


If you're happy with the results stick with it


----------



## alip_93 (Feb 28, 2015)

Thecatlinux said:


> If you're happy with the results stick with it


I never planned to get another. Just wondered why some people spend £100 on something to compress coffee.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Super oversize tamps require more accurate machining as the tolerances are finer. Use of materials like titanium is going to bump up price considerably as is the use of exotic woods for tamp handles.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

alip_93 said:


> I never planned to get another. Just wondered why some people spend £100 on something to compress coffee.


Just use your finger


----------



## alip_93 (Feb 28, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> Just use your finger


I use my fists as a grinder.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

alip_93 said:


> Just wondered why some people spend £100 on something to compress coffee.


As a shop barista you want a grinder that does most of the work for you.

Weight is important as the heavier the tamper the less pressure you need to physically apply - which in turn reduces RSI

Generally the cheaper tampers are much lighter

I have many tampers, collected over 20 years, and usually use the heavier tampers as my go-to

My 58mm brass, flat base Reg Barber is my favourite, alongside my wifes c-flat Reg Barber tamper

The rest of the collection very rarely gets a look in.

That said, I used (and preferred) a lighter 53mm tamper when using La Spaziale machines as I found the puck didn't need compressing as much - they are deeper and narrower than the 58mm (wider and shallower)


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

alip_93 said:


> I never planned to get another. Just wondered why some people spend £100 on something to compress coffee.


I am fortune to have varied mix of tampers as previously mentioned some tampers and thier different profiles and size are better suited to the different baskets many people have , other than I guess it's a bit of pure indulgecy.


----------



## Daily_Grind (Jan 25, 2015)

OK, some good points coming out so far. Keep it going guys by telling all why you think a particular feature is or isn't worth having.

I see Glenn's point about weight working for you, but what's a good min weight to aim for?


----------



## Cana (Mar 7, 2015)

^^;; I have bought 6 tampers and not a single one fit perfectly on either of my machines. Honestly I need a mentor or a reliable sizing for my baskets!

I have a Gaggia TS, but it seems like my basket has a .4 or somthing in its sizing that makes it a little too big for the tamper I bought for it. Really annoying as I have to tamp twice due to the tiny line on one side of the basket or the other of untamped coffee.


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

My cheap 58mm tamp is too small for my stock baskets on gaggia Classic so I'm getting a larger tamp


----------



## alip_93 (Feb 28, 2015)

Is it possible to get a basket that fits the tamper?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

A vst basket and a 58.4 tamper can be had without spending silly money


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Yes Ali - there are a number of retailers who sell baskets and tampers as a set

Usually a 58.35 or 58.4 mm tamper is recommended for VST baskets


----------



## fenix (Oct 31, 2010)

jeebsy said:


> A vst basket and a 58.4 tamper can be had without spending silly money


That's going to be my next upgrade for my Gaggia classic. Any pointers for a supplier of both.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

My MBK 58.35 and torr 58.4 also fit a standard basket really snuggly (as long as you don't under dose).


----------



## alip_93 (Feb 28, 2015)

fenix said:


> That's going to be my next upgrade for my Gaggia classic. Any pointers for a supplier of both.


Looks like 'Made by knock' sell tamper and basket together but their Heft tamper has been discontinued with a new model out on the 12th March. I'm going to wait till then and buy both for my machine.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> Just use your finger


helpful as ever jeebsy


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Decent Grinder before vst and expensive tampers every time.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

alip_93 said:


> Looks like 'Made by knock' sell tamper and basket together but their Heft tamper has been discontinued with a new model out on the 12th March. I'm going to wait till then and buy both for my machine.


Out in March, Christmas delivery. Might be as well ordering from somewhere like Dear Green or Machina that have the tampers in stock if you want them sooner rather than later. Machina sell baskets too



mremanxx said:


> helpful as ever jeebsy


I aim to please


----------



## alip_93 (Feb 28, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> Out in March, Christmas delivery. Might be as well ordering from somewhere like Dear Green or Machina that have the tampers in stock if you want them sooner rather than later. Machina sell baskets too
> 
> I aim to please


Christmas delivery?! Serious? I'll check out the other two suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I was being facetious, Knock are renowned for their 'relaxed' /dispatch delivery so if you order direct be aware it might take some time to reach you. They are apparently having supply issues just now which could explain why they're saying 12 March for the next lot of stuff.


----------



## Daily_Grind (Jan 25, 2015)

Still seeking further views on these points from anyone on the site for a Monday evening wind down:



Daily_Grind said:


> trying to establish (for everyone's benefit) what features are worth having such as: flat vs curved, knock rings, sloping/straight sides, alloy vs steel and any other clever/not so clever features makers have come up with.


Another thing I'm keen to know is what do we think is the ideal weight?

Soon I'll stop pestering for views and actually buy one; I promise. ('cos I just found a £20 Amazon voucher down the back of my inbox from Christmas, so will be adding my original £20 tamper budget to that).


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

My personal take is that the closer to the size of your basket the better (but like others say with your grinder it's less imperative because its consistency will limit you more) - beyond that, the weight, handle, style, colour, feel etc are entirely subjective and short of trying some you won't know what you like.

Personally I'd just buy something inexpensive and see what you do and don't like about, so you've not spent a lot - and you can then upgrade when you're ready.

Wrongly, I know, I'm still using my very old and fairly ill fitting Happy Donkey tamper - but will upgrade once my new grinder arrives.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Daily_Grind said:


> Another thing I'm keen to know is what do we think is the ideal weight?


Weight is entirely subjective, for example I have a Torr Ti 58.55 tamper with two handles; with the wooden one attached it is even lighter than my MBK 58.35, however with the stubby metal handle on it comes in at over half a kilo.

Regardless of tamper weight I can still achieve the same result using either handle, and as Glenn highlighted above that in a busy shop environment you'd ideally want a heavier tamper to reduce to possibility of RSI, but it's not all about straight tamping and tampers like the Torr Ti 58.55 and the Pergtamp (designed to be used with VST baskets) are wider than conventional tampers and have trapezoid angled sides to allow for a 'nutation' technique that can compact grounds very efficiently and evenly without intense pressure applied from the barista.

It can however take marginally longer to perform but goes along way to improving the consistency of the distribution of coffee grinds in the basket. If I want to perform a light or even very light tamp I'll opt for the wooden handle, and such is the case with lever machines a very light tamp is preferable due to the variabilty of the pressure profile which is not pump driven.

The more consistent your distribution is the more likely you can expect your extractions to be as well and it helps to have a tamper that fits your basket snugly to ensure as much of the grinds are evenly tamped as possible to negate the ill effects of chanelling.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> I was being facetious, Knock are renowned for their 'relaxed' /dispatch delivery so if you order direct be aware it might take some time to reach you. They are apparently having supply issues just now which could explain why they're saying 12 March for the next lot of stuff.


I take it that they keep chucking it up in the air and the Earth's rotation moves it closer to the destination..


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Weight is a personal preference. My tampers are all around the 360g mark which feels the right weight to me.


----------

